# Rheem Furnace won't light



## rheemfurnace (Nov 13, 2014)

Good evening,

I have a Rheem Classic Quiet Series 80 AFUE. Model number is RGPN-07EAMER made in 07/2006. 

It has an electric ignition and the burners have stopped coming on as of today. 

The furnace has three lights one for "power" one that is labeled "OK" and another labeled "flame". 

The "power" light stays solid green. The "flame" amber light never comes on. The "ok" light flashes on and off once every 2 seconds. I believe this is a lockout issue. 

The furnace will turn on after i power cycle it, the inducer motor will turn on, air will come thru the vents and into our home but it is cold obviously because the pilot will not start. It will try three times and then quit and the "OK'' light starts blinking. 

What should I look at first to narrow it down?

Ive done some research and was thinking to start with the pressure sensor and flame sensor and cleaning the flame sensor. Are there some things I can rule out? any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Usually with Rheem if you look very carefully in small print on the elec diagram on the back of the fan door there is the codes buried in there. The fan should not start until the burner fires. If it does the limit control may be open/shot and other brands start the fan when the limit is open to "cool" down what the circuit board thinks is an overheated furnace. Either that or your thermostat is set for an electric furnace instead of gas. With elec the fan starts with the heat instantly.

If the limit control is open/shot then you have poor airflow and it is short cycling on that control until it broke. It is a control above the burners and may have a setting like L170 meaning 170F or some other #.


----------



## Epitru (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello Yuri. I realize this is an old post but my furnace has the same model number as this one but the problem is a bit different. The only light that is solid green is the power both other lights remain off. The furnace seems like its starts off ok but then the igniter starts rapid firing and then nothing it restarts the process without actually starting a flame can you please help me


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Hard to tell. The yellow one I believe is the flame signal strength and the other 3rd one a error code. You should be getting a error code showing flame failure or no ignition.

I suspect the board has gone bad as you should always get a error code. Average life is 10 yrs but Rheems can go 15 or more. 

Try jumper R to W on the board and if it keeps running then you have a thermostat problem.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Usually..
I'd want to 1st check that you don't have the gas turned off (@ the meter or the gas shut off on the piping beside the furnace or at the gas valve. 

Next comes a meter check to confirm that the gas valve is getting 24V while the igniter is sparking.

But.....
having a led diagnostic light that doesn't respond to failed ignition attempts, 
is often an indicator of a board fault.

Same info as Yuri above but from a very slow typer.


----------

